# Best Bite...CHICKEN



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 26, 2017)

I wanted to start a fun thread on the "Best Bite" of food.

Today lets talk CHICKEN, the most consumed animal on the planet. 

What's the best bite on the chicken?

Share what you like, how you enjoy preparing, cooking and eating them...


----------



## StonedEdge (Sep 26, 2017)

The little oyster piece in the pelvic area at the top of the thighs or the tender strip beneath the breast


----------



## panda (Sep 26, 2017)

thigh braised in guajillo salsa, shredded and put on top of a tortilla chip
wing flaps slow cooked in philipino adobo sauce then grilled, dipped in banana ketchup
tenderloin double fried and tossed in korean sweet spicy sauce with pickled daikon


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Sep 26, 2017)

great thread!

i second the "oyster"!

i also like the chicken feet dim-sum style. i had the rooster comb once, but for the life of me.i cant remember much.


----------



## panda (Sep 26, 2017)

Yes, Steamed and then stir fried feet!!


----------



## cheflivengood (Sep 26, 2017)

My buddy does a confit boneless thigh skin on, which is then fried crispy (no batter). Its then glazed in a tempered chicken liver mousse thats seasoned with hot sauce and pickling liquid. Fatty, funky, acidic, spicy, salty heaven.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 26, 2017)

Panda and Chef Liven, I can taste those recipes. YUM. Yes the chicken oyster are delicious indeed. 

There are some other sections that I think offer more.

I'm thinking about the one bite of rib section, on a Southern fried bone-in breast.

Slow roasted herb chicken ass.

Yakatori cooked hearts still so hot from the grill you burn yourself, over and over...


----------



## brianh (Sep 26, 2017)

First bite from the top of a southern fried chicken thigh and also that big meaty piece on a chicken leg. I won't toss the oyster away, either


----------



## TheCaptain (Sep 26, 2017)

Perfectly roasted and seasoned whole chicken. That piece of crispy skin with a bit of melty fat under it between the breast and thigh that MUST be trimmed away before you carve the bird.


----------



## Nemo (Sep 26, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> Perfectly roasted and seasoned whole chicken. That piece of crispy skin with a bit of melty fat under it between the breast and thigh that MUST be trimmed away before you carve the bird.


My kids love it done this way and I rarely get a chance to cook it any other way.

However, probably my favourite is a pot roast. Gives beautiful crispy skin and you can deglaze the pan to make some amazing sauces. I paricuarly love a sauce deglazed with good quality red wine vinegar and drizzled over chopped tomato and parsley. And it's fairly quick to cook too.


----------



## chinacats (Sep 26, 2017)

I'll go with any bite from the thigh...I would add liver as a perfect bite of chicken.

BTW, great idea for a thread Dennis.


----------



## cenc (Sep 26, 2017)

Crispy baked chicken skin cooked between two sheet trays with oil resistant parchment. Salt pepper boom. 

Chicken leg confit.. mm


----------



## AdamPT (Sep 26, 2017)

Right now my favorite bite of chicken is a pan fried boneless skin on thigh. Once it gets golden brown. I dump a teriyaki sauce of equal parts soy sauce, mirin, sake and sugar into the he pan. Take the chicken out once done, thicken the sauce then pour it on top of the crispy skin. Soooo tasty!


----------



## DamageInc (Sep 27, 2017)

Oyster is good, but my favorite is deboned thigh. If those are not available, I will take a wing flat.


----------



## krx927 (Sep 27, 2017)

coq a vin & fried chicken are my favorites


----------



## Nemo (Sep 27, 2017)

krx927 said:


> coq a vin & fried chicken are my favorites


Got a recipee for coq a vin?


----------



## OliverNuther (Sep 27, 2017)

Bought a combi oven for home a few months back; it produces the juiciest roast chicken I've ever eaten. Next best is whole chook brined overnight then spun up on the rotisserie in the Weber.


----------



## Drosophil (Sep 27, 2017)

AdamPT said:


> Right now my favorite bite of chicken is a pan fried boneless skin on thigh. Once it gets golden brown. I dump a teriyaki sauce of equal parts soy sauce, mirin, sake and sugar into the he pan. Take the chicken out once done, thicken the sauce then pour it on top of the crispy skin. Soooo tasty!



Same here, but breast fajitas marinated overnight are a close contender.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 27, 2017)

Skin on boneless chicken thigh's... pan roasted until golden brown mit simple salt and pepper and a bit of sesame oil. Then cut into pieces and topped with lots of chives...served with ponzu sauce and hot japanese mustard (or dijon) :knife:

Looks like this:


----------



## naifu (Sep 27, 2017)

The best chicken on planet earth is pollo asado found in North-West Mexico, also found elsewhere such as Oaxaca and Chiapas now because of its popularity. Different than Peruvian and rotisserie chicken. In the United States, I have found only one authentic pollo asado -- El Pollo Norteño in Santa Maria, CA. I live in DC, and I have not found it here. I prefer the thigh, but any piece is heaven.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 27, 2017)

Iggy that chicken is making me all wiggly


----------



## panda (Sep 27, 2017)

Iggy chives are saying 'sharpen your knife '


----------



## Iggy (Sep 27, 2017)

panda said:


> Iggy chives are saying 'sharpen your knife '



No they're just saying that I was in a rush


----------



## JMJones (Sep 27, 2017)

Bone in skin on chicken thigh roasted on the big green egg with a bit of smoke. Best Bite: A dollop of hot sauce on the side of the thigh with that band of extra chicken fat. Skin, fat, moist meat and hot sauce!


----------



## 9mmbhp (Sep 27, 2017)

DamageInc said:


> I will take a wing flat.



Oh yeah! :hungry::hungry::hungry:

'tebasaki' in japanese.

yakitori:



or 'tebasaki no shioyaki' (salted, grilled, no sauce), maybe a squeeze of lemon or a couple shakes of shichimi togarashi (7 spice powder):



Butterflying and skewering:
[video=youtube;yekdAo4G4mc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yekdAo4G4mc[/video]


----------



## Paraffin (Sep 27, 2017)

Chicken breast schnitzel, first bite after a squeeze of lemon.

Have to slice the breast horizontally (cutlets) to make 'em thin enough. Can't pound 'em like pork. Well, you can pound them a _little bit_, but not much!


----------



## cschoedler (Sep 27, 2017)

9mmbhp said:


> Oh yeah! :hungry::hungry::hungry:
> 
> 'tebasaki' in japanese.
> 
> ...



+1

I'll take a stick of tebasaki plus a stick of Kawa. I love crispy chicken skins on a stick. Little salt and a drop of lemon.....mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## krx927 (Sep 28, 2017)

Nemo said:


> Got a recipee for coq a vin?



Julia Child's recipe is quite classic:
https://leitesculinaria.com/5399/recipes-julia-child-coq-au-vin.html

Just remember to buy whole chicken, cut it apart and first prepare chicken stock. It is a must for a good sauce together with wine.


----------



## Badgertooth (Sep 28, 2017)

Thigh braised in lemon juice with a tonne of olives and garlic and parsley.
Skin skewers
Livers grilled in Mozambiquean peri peri sauce served on a freshly grilled and buttered Portuguese bread roll.


----------



## Badgertooth (Sep 28, 2017)

****it, I'm not too fancy to say KFC.


----------



## TheCaptain (Sep 28, 2017)

Badgertooth said:


> ****it, I'm not too fancy to say KFC.



Ok, KFC is good...but best? You have my deepest sympathy friend.


----------



## cheflivengood (Sep 28, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> Ok, KFC is good...but best? You have my deepest sympathy friend.



depends on the KFC. I hear japanese KFC is Michelin worthy haha


----------



## TheCaptain (Sep 28, 2017)

cheflivengood said:


> depends on the KFC. I hear japanese KFC is Michelin worthy haha



Ok, you just gave me one MORE reason to try to get to Japan someday...


----------



## panda (Sep 28, 2017)

i'm gonna have to add a BIG +1 to crispy skin skewer. i'm drooling just thinking about it.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 28, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> Ok, KFC is good...but best? You have my deepest sympathy friend.



V, I think hes referring to Korean Fried Chicken. Its a very different recipe than the Cornel. An def worthy of best bite levels.


----------



## malexthekid (Sep 28, 2017)

Mucho Bocho said:


> V, I think hes referring to Korean Fried Chicken. Its a very different recipe than the Cornel. An def worthy of best bite levels.


Insane... that is all I can say about it. Super delicious.


My fav goes to a fried chicken dish I had in Taiwan 10 years ago from a hole in the wall local restaurant that someone I was traveling with knew about. No idea what it was but it was super tasty. And the coating came out super dry (i assume thanks to the oil they used).

I'm taking a guess it was made with thigh, but whatever it was it was delicious and have never had anything like it since.


----------



## brianh (Sep 28, 2017)

Mucho Bocho said:


> V, I think hes referring to Korean Fried Chicken. Its a very different recipe than the Cornel. An def worthy of best bite levels.



Near here is an amazing Korean chicken place called Peck Peck chicken. Their spicy option is amazing. Wings and cutlets.


----------



## panda (Sep 28, 2017)

Best one(k.f.c.) I've had stateside was this hole in the wall in Virginia near DC area where is basically Korea town. Had horrible reviews so I knew it was authentic af, and I was right it was incredible.


----------



## naifu (Sep 29, 2017)

panda said:


> Best one(k.f.c.) I've had stateside was this hole in the wall in Virginia near DC area where is basically Korea town. Had horrible reviews so I knew it was authentic af, and I was right it was incredible.



Cheogajip Chicken in Annandale?


----------

